
Flash Player content, Mouse Events, and Touch input - pauljonas
http://www.mikechambers.com/blog/2010/02/22/flash-player-content-mouse-events-and-touch-input/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MikeChambers+%28Mike+Chambers%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
ZeroGravitas
This is what the original post was talking about:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tL60j3iDgLk#t=6m45s>

I don't see this being addressed in any way by this post.

~~~
stinky613
"Basically, hover events do work in Flash content on touch screen devices. The
main difference is that on a touch device, you will get also get a
MouseEvent.MOUSE_DOWN event prior to the MouseEvent.MOUSE_OVER event, where as
on a desktop machine, you MAY only get the MouseEvent.MOUSE_OVER event."

It looks like that's exactly what's happening in the video you posted. I think
Mr. Chambers overlooks (in the case of Apple products) that a feature working
_some_ of the time isn't appropriate for the user experience that Apple
intends to deliver. Insofar as he is arguing against Mr. Dilger's allegations
of Flash being technically impractical/impossible on touch-based interfaces, I
agree with Mr. Chambers.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
You can't handwave away a game being somewhere between fiddly and broken with
_"technically it is actually receiving the MOUSE_OVER event, it just happens
to receive a MOUSE_DOWN event at the same time, therefore you're using the
wrong terminology and I can ignore your basic point"_.

That's like a parody of the worst defence of linux UI ever.

No end user cares what events are being generated (I'm a geek and I don't
care). They care that if they're not incredibly careful they'll be firing off
"mouse click" actions every time they try to do a "mouse move" (and vice
versa) because both have been reduced to the same touch action.

